# College Inn Juice Bottle



## waskey (Oct 2, 2010)

Here is a nice deco kinda style juice bottle that I dug up today. I was told that this was the juice bottle sold by the University Of Maryland College. Can anyone confirm or deny that and also I would like an estimate of how valuable this bottle is also. I assume that its not too common. Here is a pic; also on the base it says that it was patented in 1931.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2010)

College Inn makes broth.. that's probably what this was, too..

 ..   http://www.collegeinn.com/our-history.aspx


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2010)

> College Inn


 It might be different.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2010)

[]


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 2, 2010)

Found one of those in a 30s dump in Peoria and wondered about it myself. I'll be going with cyberdigger on this one. []


----------



## woody (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, chicken broth.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry you're all wrong. They make Chicken Broth now, but the made much more that that back in the day when this bottle was used. This bottle was used for their Tomato Juice Cocktail, which they were producing during the 1920's and 1930's. Charlie and I had wondered about these for awhile and I decided I wanted to find out more about them. They were paper labeled. The company was out of Chicago, Ill. and was associated with a famous hotel up there. Eventually it appears they started making it in cans; however, as you can in this pictures they were still using the bottle as their trademark.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 2, 2010)

They also had their own Sparkling Orange drink back in the late 1920's and early 1930's. 






 Unfortunately your College Inn bottle isn't worth too much. Most people just don't know enough about them or think they were used for Chicken Broth. It's a neat bottle though.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2010)

..nothing like chugging a bottle of College Inn bloody mary mix and hacking a ham with a samurai sword.. people have really forgotten how to enjoy life anymore.. [&o]


----------



## waskey (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys, greatly appreciated. So now I see that its apparently a pretty common bottle and not what I was thinking. The name of the University Of Maryland juice bottles were something similar to this name though but i cant remember what the name was.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 2, 2010)

With all that being said. I'd bet one of these with the paper label intact would bring a little bit. My Sparkling Orange was only $25.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..nothing like chugging a bottle of College Inn bloody mary mix and hacking a ham with a samurai sword.. people have really forgotten how to enjoy life anymore.. [&o]


 
 Bonzai! Take that deceased pig! *chug*


----------



## madman (Oct 3, 2010)

kick a.. great info ! thanks morb great soda by the way!


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 5, 2017)

What about the small 4 oz. crown top College Inn bottles, what were they used for? Broth, tomato juice, soda, ?? - James


----------

